# Identifier le numéro de modèle



## mazel (24 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis en phase de recherche d'un macbook d'occase et je souhaiterais connaitre le numéro de modèle genre MA701LL/A ou MB063LL/A car je n'arrive pas pas à déterminer le modèle d'après les caractéristiques techniques entre un modèle Late 2006 et Mid 2007.
Ils ont tous les 2 un proc de 2GHz, 1G de ram, 64Mb de vidéo, 80Gb de disque dur.
Donc je souahiterais savoir s'il y a un endroit soit sur le macbook, soit dans MacOSX ou l'on peut voir ce numéro de série.
Merci à vous.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2009)

il est 
-sur la facture
-sur le mac
- à divers endroits selon les modeles ( souvent logement de batterie)
et dans plus d'info ( menu finder A propos de ce mac)


----------



## Frodon (24 Juillet 2009)

mazel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis en phase de recherche d'un macbook d'occase et je souhaiterais connaitre le numéro de modèle genre MA701LL/A ou MB063LL/A car je n'arrive pas pas à déterminer le modèle d'après les caractéristiques techniques entre un modèle Late 2006 et Mid 2007.
> Ils ont tous les 2 un proc de 2GHz, 1G de ram, 64Mb de vidéo, 80Gb de disque dur.
> Donc je souahiterais savoir s'il y a un endroit soit sur le macbook, soit dans MacOSX ou l'on peut voir ce numéro de série.
> Merci à vous.



Ce numéro est la référence du modèle pour la vente. Malheureusement, il n'est pas possible de l'avoir tel quel.

Par contre tu peux récupérer le numéro de série
Pour ca, tu clique dans le menu Pomme, puis "A propos de ce mac".

Après au choix, tu cliques deux fois sur la version de Mac OS X, en dessous du logo et de "Mac OS X" (ex: Version 10.5.7)
Ou tu cliques sur le bouton "Plus d'infos..."

Dans ce dernier cas, un logiciel nommé "Informations système" va s'ouvrir. Il faut alors sélectionner l'entrée nommée "Matériel" dans la colonne de gauche. Et alors tu verras un certain nombre d'informations dont le numéro de série

Avec le numéro de série, tu peux obtenir le modèle (late 2006...etc.), la date de fabrication, le pays de fabrication et bien d'autre information en allant sur ce site: http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html.


----------



## mazel (27 Juillet 2009)

Merci Frodon pour ces informations très précises, voilà qui répond parfaitement à ma question.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Tu as aussi ça .


----------

